#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Popular Games Review >  >  Detroit: Become Human

## Assassin

Detroit: Become Human a Cinematic Narrative Adventure exclusive release for PS4 developed by "Quantic Dream". Gamers like this for it's Often gorgeous looking, killer sound design and a few sequences that are good cheesy fun but Flawed premise, dopey script, counter intuitive controls, total failure to meaningfully engage with the real-world issues it invokes gives us disappointment. Main playthrough in around 10 hours of Gameply and spent another hour or two replaying sections to check out some alternate story branches.

*Detroit: Become Human Trailer
*

----------

